

Ask HN: Best place to find creative talent? - jliptzin

I&#x27;ve gotten pretty good at finding awesome developers on Stack Overflow, Github, and even oDesk, among other places. I&#x27;m a developer myself so this hasn&#x27;t been too hard. But I&#x27;m now looking for a creative person who can take our mobile ad campaign in a fresh direction. In the past I&#x27;ve used craigslist with mixed success but that was a few years ago. Is there anything better out there for creative talent that fellow HNers have used? Thanks.
======
trumbitta2
Dribbble?

~~~
jliptzin
Thanks, this is great! Haven't heard of this one before.

